# Hair loss?



## Mitche2k (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if RAI or external beam radiation cause you to loose your hair (on your head) the way other cancer treatments do?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I had some hair loss with RAI, but just thinning, similar to right after my surgery before my levels got balanced out. I don't think it can cause actual baldness like other forms of cancer treatment. I don't know anything about external radiation.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mitche2k said:


> Does anyone know if RAI or external beam radiation cause you to loose your hair (on your head) the way other cancer treatments do?


Yes; I do believe so but it is only temporary. It does grow back. You have to factor in the thyroid disease as well. Hair and nails plus skin are often badly affected.


----------

